# Kessie: "Presidente a vita, rossonero per sempre."



## Toby rosso nero (25 Luglio 2021)

Parole importanti di Kessie alla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola il 26 luglio:

"Sono orgoglioso di aver scelto il Milan e non è mia intenzione andare via. Anzi, voglio restare per sempre.
Ora i Giochi, ma quando torno dalle Olimpiadi sistemo tutto.
Voglio solo il Milan, Maldini e Massara conoscono il mio pensiero. Mi piace tanto quando gli ultrà cantano 'un Presidente, c'è solo un Presidente...'. Ecco, io voglio esserlo a vita. Almeno quella calcistica..."

*L'intervista completa:Sono orgoglioso di aver scelto questo club e non e&#768; mia intenzione andare via. Anzi, voglio restare per sempre. Mi piace tanto quando gli ultra&#768; cantano: &#8220;Un Presidente, c&#8217;e&#768; solo un Presidente...&#8221;. Ecco, io voglio es- serlo a vita. Almeno quella calcistica...Voglio il Milan, solo il Milan"

"Tifosi preoccupati? Capisco, ma devono stare tran- quilli. Io mantengo sempre la parola, dovrebbero conoscermi. Adesso sono qui a Tokyo per ottenere qualcosa d&#8217;importante con il mio Paese, ma appena finita l&#8217;Olimpiade torno a Milano e sistemiamo tutto. Non ci saranno problemi"

"Ho sentito qualcuno della società? Certo, abbiamo una chat e ci messaggiamo in continuazione con Paolo Maldini e Frederic Massara, conoscono alla perfezione il mio pensiero"

"Rientrerò stanco in Italia? E perche&#769;? Questo e&#768; il mio lavo- ro: correre, fare muro e ripartire. Piu&#768; gioco, piu&#768; sto meglio. Sono super motivato, non vedo l&#8217;ora di riabbracciare i miei compagni e il mister Pioli. Ci aspetta una stagione ricca d&#8217;impegni"

"C'è la Champions? L'abbiamo ottenuta con meriti. Ora dobbiamo essere all'altezza. Non deluderemo"

"Mi dispiace per Donnarumma e Calha? Ovvio, abbiamo condiviso una parte importante della nostra vita. E poi Gigio e&#768; in questo momento il portiere piu&#768; forte al mondo. Ma io non posso entrare nelle decisioni di altre persone, comando solo per me. Mi dispiace molto, ma sono arrivati nuovi giocatori importanti. Da Milan"

"Ho sentito Donnarumma dopo l'Europeo? Si&#768;, perche&#769; la sua gioia e&#768; stata anche la mia: bello vedere trionfare la Nazionale di Mancini. Un po&#8217; me l&#8217;aspettavo, la prima partita contro la Turchia ha fatto capire il valore della squadra. Una grande Italia. Ho chiamato Gigio, ma pure Leo Bonucci e Cristante"

"Giroud? Ci avrebbe fatto comodo anche l'anno scorso? Questi discorsi li lascio fare al nostro allenatore Pioli. Nell&#8217;ultimo campionato tutti hanno dato il massimo, altrimenti il secondo posto non sarebbe arrivato. Poi nessuno lo nega, in attacco abbiamo patito l&#8217;infortunio di Ibra. Uno come lui quando e&#768; in campo ci da&#768; sicurezza. Giroud non ha bisogno dei miei complimenti, sono contento che ora giochi per il Milan"

"Gli altri hanno cambiato, un vantaggio aver tenuto Pioli? Solo il campo dira&#768; se e&#768; cosi&#768;. A volte riesci a vincere subito anche con un nuovo allenatore, in altre occasione fai fatica. Al Milan non abbiamo questo problema: giochiamo a memoria, il modulo e&#768; collaudato. Speriamo sia un&#8217;arma in piu&#768;, perche&#769; dobbiamo puntare al massimo in ogni competizione. Che sia il campionato oppure le coppe"

"Voglio lasciare il segno con la maglia della Costa d&#8217;Avorio. I Giochi sono qualcosa di unico, ora abbiamo una sfida tosta contro la Germania (dopodo- mani: basta un punto per accedere ai quarti, ndr). Dobbiamo restare concentrati. Il gol all&#8217;Arabia Saudita? Pesante piu&#768; che bello. E mi ha fatto piacere ricevere i complimenti via chat dei compagni del Milan. Un affetto sincero. Ecco perche&#769; fremo pensando al rientro in Italia"

"I rigori e Ibra che rientra? La prima scelta tocca a lui. E&#768; un attaccante, ha bisogno di far gol come io di correre. Quindi, se lui vuole batterli, va bene cosi&#768;. Se invece non se la sente, allora non mi tiro indietro...

"Si dice che i calciatori non dovrebbero stare all'Olimpiade? Perche&#769;? Sono felice di parteci- pare ai Giochi, si percepisce la magia dell&#8217;evento. E poi a Milano non ho tempo per vedere altri sport, mentre qui passo le ore a guardare ogni cosa. Il mio preferito resta il basket"

"Allora quando questa elezione a vita? Presto, molto presto. Ma non troppo: voglio andare avanti il piu&#768; possibile nel torneo olimpico. Al termine, il Milan mi avra&#768; per tutto il tempo che vorra&#768;...*


----------



## MaschioAlfa (25 Luglio 2021)

Toby rosso nero;2388743 ha scritto:


> Parole importanti di Kessie alla Gazzetta dello Sport:
> 
> "Voglio solo il Milan, mi vedo Presidente a vita! Appena torno dalle Olimpiadi sistemo tutto, vorrei restare in rossonero per sempre. Maldini e #Massara conoscono il mio pensiero."
> 
> _In aggiornamento_



Va bhe che pure quell altro continuava a baciare lo stemma rossonero sulla maglia.... sto schifoso.

Fate quello che volete ma un minimo di rispetto ci vuole.
Far seguire alle parole anche i fatti sarebbe da uomini


----------



## gabri65 (25 Luglio 2021)

Toby rosso nero;2388743 ha scritto:


> Parole importanti di Kessie alla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola il 26 luglio:
> 
> "Sono orgoglioso di aver scelto il Milan e non è mia intenzione andare via. Anzi, voglio restare per sempre.
> Ora i Giochi, ma quando torno dalle Olimpiadi sistemo tutto.
> Voglio solo il Milan, Maldini e Massara conoscono il mio pensiero. Mi piace tanto quando gli ultrà cantano 'un Presidente, c'è solo un Presidente...'. Ecco, io voglio esserlo a vita. Almeno quella calcistica..."



Speriamo, dai.

Le ultime notizie mi stavano deludendo su KKK, anche se stentavo a credere in un suo tradimento così plateale.


----------



## Swaitak (25 Luglio 2021)

Toby rosso nero;2388743 ha scritto:


> Parole importanti di Kessie alla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola il 26 luglio:
> 
> "Sono orgoglioso di aver scelto il Milan e non è mia intenzione andare via. Anzi, voglio restare per sempre.
> Ora i Giochi, ma quando torno dalle Olimpiadi sistemo tutto.
> Voglio solo il Milan, Maldini e Massara conoscono il mio pensiero. Mi piace tanto quando gli ultrà cantano 'un Presidente, c'è solo un Presidente...'. Ecco, io voglio esserlo a vita. Almeno quella calcistica..."



il Presidente mi è sempre sembrato una persona seria, se non gli offrono 2 noccioline questo messaggio potrebbe essere veritiero


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (25 Luglio 2021)

Ottime parole,ma ci crederemo solamente al momento della firma...
Tra baci di maglia e parole al miele,quest'anno è stato veramente pesaaaaaaante.


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Luglio 2021)

Toby rosso nero;2388743 ha scritto:


> Parole importanti di Kessie alla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola il 26 luglio:
> 
> "Sono orgoglioso di aver scelto il Milan e non è mia intenzione andare via. Anzi, voglio restare per sempre.
> Ora i Giochi, ma quando torno dalle Olimpiadi sistemo tutto.
> Voglio solo il Milan, Maldini e Massara conoscono il mio pensiero. Mi piace tanto quando gli ultrà cantano 'un Presidente, c'è solo un Presidente...'. Ecco, io voglio esserlo a vita. Almeno quella calcistica..."



finalmente qualcuno che si espone, al contrario di altri pagliacci che fanno parlare solo i procuratori. 

speriamo bene per il rinnovo, anche se credo che sarà dura trattenerlo per più anni.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (25 Luglio 2021)

Toby rosso nero;2388743 ha scritto:


> Parole importanti di Kessie alla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola il 26 luglio:
> 
> "Sono orgoglioso di aver scelto il Milan e non è mia intenzione andare via. Anzi, voglio restare per sempre.
> Ora i Giochi, ma quando torno dalle Olimpiadi sistemo tutto.
> Voglio solo il Milan, Maldini e Massara conoscono il mio pensiero. Mi piace tanto quando gli ultrà cantano 'un Presidente, c'è solo un Presidente...'. Ecco, io voglio esserlo a vita. Almeno quella calcistica..."



Mi auguro di cuore che alle parole seguano i fatti, perché perdere un giocatore del peso di Kessié sarebbe un bel colpo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Luglio 2021)

Toby rosso nero;2388743 ha scritto:


> Parole importanti di Kessie alla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola il 26 luglio:
> 
> "Sono orgoglioso di aver scelto il Milan e non è mia intenzione andare via. Anzi, voglio restare per sempre.
> Ora i Giochi, ma quando torno dalle Olimpiadi sistemo tutto.
> Voglio solo il Milan, Maldini e Massara conoscono il mio pensiero. Mi piace tanto quando gli ultrà cantano 'un Presidente, c'è solo un Presidente...'. Ecco, io voglio esserlo a vita. Almeno quella calcistica..."



&#8220;È già andato&#8221; cit.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (25 Luglio 2021)

Now i'm here;2388749 ha scritto:


> finalmente qualcuno che si espone, al contrario di altri pagliacci che fanno parlare solo i procuratori.
> 
> speriamo bene per il rinnovo, anche se credo che sarà dura trattenerlo per più anni.



Abbiamo avuto anche il bell’esempio del nostro Tonali che ha confermato coi fatti di essere un vero cuore rossonero.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (25 Luglio 2021)

Toby rosso nero;2388743 ha scritto:


> Parole importanti di Kessie alla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola il 26 luglio:
> 
> "Sono orgoglioso di aver scelto il Milan e non è mia intenzione andare via. Anzi, voglio restare per sempre.
> Ora i Giochi, ma quando torno dalle Olimpiadi sistemo tutto.
> Voglio solo il Milan, Maldini e Massara conoscono il mio pensiero. Mi piace tanto quando gli ultrà cantano 'un Presidente, c'è solo un Presidente...'. Ecco, io voglio esserlo a vita. Almeno quella calcistica..."



Apparte il discorso dei rinnovi, bilancio, ecc, che non me ne frega una cippa, siamo senza il 10 e il 7 titolari, se va via anche kessie l' anno prossimo conviene darsi alle bocce..


----------



## davoreb (25 Luglio 2021)

Gli altri non si erano minimamente esposti. Penso che rinnoverà se l'offerta è sensata, belle parole comunque.


----------



## MrPeppez (25 Luglio 2021)

Toby rosso nero;2388743 ha scritto:


> Parole importanti di Kessie alla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola il 26 luglio:
> 
> "Sono orgoglioso di aver scelto il Milan e non è mia intenzione andare via. Anzi, voglio restare per sempre.
> Ora i Giochi, ma quando torno dalle Olimpiadi sistemo tutto.
> Voglio solo il Milan, Maldini e Massara conoscono il mio pensiero. Mi piace tanto quando gli ultrà cantano 'un Presidente, c'è solo un Presidente...'. Ecco, io voglio esserlo a vita. Almeno quella calcistica..."



Per SportMediaset va bene?


----------



## ILMAGO (25 Luglio 2021)

conta solo la firma, il resto sono chiacchiere...


----------



## goleador 70 (25 Luglio 2021)

Super_Lollo;2388751 ha scritto:


> &#8220;È già andato&#8221; cit.



Oppure gli 8 milioni della gazzetta


----------



## Hellscream (25 Luglio 2021)

MrPeppez;2388755 ha scritto:


> Per SportMediaset va bene?



Stanno sentendo i colleghi di TopCalcio per concordare i prossimi argomenti


----------



## __king george__ (26 Luglio 2021)

bla bla bla bla

ma quanto chiaccherate chiaccheroni? fate i fatti


----------



## Le Grand Milan (26 Luglio 2021)

Toby rosso nero;2388743 ha scritto:


> Parole importanti di Kessie alla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola il 26 luglio:
> 
> "Sono orgoglioso di aver scelto il Milan e non è mia intenzione andare via. Anzi, voglio restare per sempre.
> Ora i Giochi, ma quando torno dalle Olimpiadi sistemo tutto.
> Voglio solo il Milan, Maldini e Massara conoscono il mio pensiero. Mi piace tanto quando gli ultrà cantano 'un Presidente, c'è solo un Presidente...'. Ecco, io voglio esserlo a vita. Almeno quella calcistica..."



Il Presidente è un grande personnagio. Mi piace molto quando esulta col saluto militare in onore del padre morto quando aveva 11 anni. cioé sono robe da uomini veri, da uomini di valore.

Non ho mai sentito parlare cosi Picchiarello99 o Woodywood Pecker99( come volete voi) cioé l'infame traditore cresciuto, coccolato a Milanello non è mai stato sincero. 
Il Presidente è un uomo vero, non si nasconde dietro il suo procuratore e non avrebbe mai rifiutato una chiacchierata con una leggenda rossonera come Maldini. Kessie merita ampiamente un ingaggio importante perché è stato con distacco l'uomo della scorsa stagione in termine di rendimento.


----------



## sampapot (26 Luglio 2021)

se questa dichiarazione è vera...è un buon segno


----------



## admin (26 Luglio 2021)

Toby rosso nero;2388743 ha scritto:


> Parole importanti di Kessie alla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola il 26 luglio:
> 
> "Sono orgoglioso di aver scelto il Milan e non è mia intenzione andare via. Anzi, voglio restare per sempre.
> Ora i Giochi, ma quando torno dalle Olimpiadi sistemo tutto.
> Voglio solo il Milan, Maldini e Massara conoscono il mio pensiero. Mi piace tanto quando gli ultrà cantano 'un Presidente, c'è solo un Presidente...'. Ecco, io voglio esserlo a vita. Almeno quella calcistica..."



.


----------



## admin (26 Luglio 2021)

Toby rosso nero;2388743 ha scritto:


> Parole importanti di Kessie alla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola il 26 luglio:
> 
> "Sono orgoglioso di aver scelto il Milan e non è mia intenzione andare via. Anzi, voglio restare per sempre.
> Ora i Giochi, ma quando torno dalle Olimpiadi sistemo tutto.
> Voglio solo il Milan, Maldini e Massara conoscono il mio pensiero. Mi piace tanto quando gli ultrà cantano 'un Presidente, c'è solo un Presidente...'. Ecco, io voglio esserlo a vita. Almeno quella calcistica..."



Le dichiarazioni ufficiali lasciano sempre il tempo che trovano. Pure Donnarumma a chiacchiere si definiva milanista

Speriamo di chiudere presto questa telenovela


----------



## folletto (26 Luglio 2021)

Toby rosso nero;2388743 ha scritto:


> Parole importanti di Kessie alla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola il 26 luglio:
> 
> "Sono orgoglioso di aver scelto il Milan e non è mia intenzione andare via. Anzi, voglio restare per sempre.
> Ora i Giochi, ma quando torno dalle Olimpiadi sistemo tutto.
> Voglio solo il Milan, Maldini e Massara conoscono il mio pensiero. Mi piace tanto quando gli ultrà cantano 'un Presidente, c'è solo un Presidente...'. Ecco, io voglio esserlo a vita. Almeno quella calcistica..."



Beh, almeno lui ha parlato abbastanza chiaramente ed ora sta alla società trovare un'intesa col giocatore. Del resto le cifre di questi giorni le hanno tirate fuori i giornalai. Sono un pò più ottimista sul rinnovo di Kessie dopo le sue parole (ammesso che almeno queste corrispondano a verità)


----------



## wildfrank (26 Luglio 2021)

Toby rosso nero;2388743 ha scritto:


> Parole importanti di Kessie alla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola il 26 luglio:
> 
> "Sono orgoglioso di aver scelto il Milan e non è mia intenzione andare via. Anzi, voglio restare per sempre.
> Ora i Giochi, ma quando torno dalle Olimpiadi sistemo tutto.
> Voglio solo il Milan, Maldini e Massara conoscono il mio pensiero. Mi piace tanto quando gli ultrà cantano 'un Presidente, c'è solo un Presidente...'. Ecco, io voglio esserlo a vita. Almeno quella calcistica..."



Un uomo vale quanto la sua parola. Vediamo quanto vale KK, non rimane che aspettare.


----------



## admin (26 Luglio 2021)

*L'intervista completa:Sono orgoglioso di aver scelto questo club e non e&#768; mia intenzione andare via. Anzi, voglio restare per sempre. Mi piace tanto quando gli ultra&#768; cantano: &#8220;Un Presidente, c&#8217;e&#768; solo un Presidente...&#8221;. Ecco, io voglio es- serlo a vita. Almeno quella calcistica...Voglio il Milan, solo il Milan"

"Tifosi preoccupati? Capisco, ma devono stare tran- quilli. Io mantengo sempre la parola, dovrebbero conoscermi. Adesso sono qui a Tokyo per ottenere qualcosa d&#8217;importante con il mio Paese, ma appena finita l&#8217;Olimpiade torno a Milano e sistemiamo tutto. Non ci saranno problemi"

"Ho sentito qualcuno della società? Certo, abbiamo una chat e ci messaggiamo in continuazione con Paolo Maldini e Frederic Massara, conoscono alla perfezione il mio pensiero"

"Rientrerò stanco in Italia? E perche&#769;? Questo e&#768; il mio lavo- ro: correre, fare muro e ripartire. Piu&#768; gioco, piu&#768; sto meglio. Sono super motivato, non vedo l&#8217;ora di riabbracciare i miei compagni e il mister Pioli. Ci aspetta una stagione ricca d&#8217;impegni"

"C'è la Champions? L'abbiamo ottenuta con meriti. Ora dobbiamo essere all'altezza. Non deluderemo"

"Mi dispiace per Donnarumma e Calha? Ovvio, abbiamo condiviso una parte importante della nostra vita. E poi Gigio e&#768; in questo momento il portiere piu&#768; forte al mondo. Ma io non posso entrare nelle decisioni di altre persone, comando solo per me. Mi dispiace molto, ma sono arrivati nuovi giocatori importanti. Da Milan"

"Ho sentito Donnarumma dopo l'Europeo? Si&#768;, perche&#769; la sua gioia e&#768; stata anche la mia: bello vedere trionfare la Nazionale di Mancini. Un po&#8217; me l&#8217;aspettavo, la prima partita contro la Turchia ha fatto capire il valore della squadra. Una grande Italia. Ho chiamato Gigio, ma pure Leo Bonucci e Cristante"

"Giroud? Ci avrebbe fatto comodo anche l'anno scorso? Questi discorsi li lascio fare al nostro allenatore Pioli. Nell&#8217;ultimo campionato tutti hanno dato il massimo, altrimenti il secondo posto non sarebbe arrivato. Poi nessuno lo nega, in attacco abbiamo patito l&#8217;infortunio di Ibra. Uno come lui quando e&#768; in campo ci da&#768; sicurezza. Giroud non ha bisogno dei miei complimenti, sono contento che ora giochi per il Milan"

"Gli altri hanno cambiato, un vantaggio aver tenuto Pioli? Solo il campo dira&#768; se e&#768; cosi&#768;. A volte riesci a vincere subito anche con un nuovo allenatore, in altre occasione fai fatica. Al Milan non abbiamo questo problema: giochiamo a memoria, il modulo e&#768; collaudato. Speriamo sia un&#8217;arma in piu&#768;, perche&#769; dobbiamo puntare al massimo in ogni competizione. Che sia il campionato oppure le coppe"

"Voglio lasciare il segno con la maglia della Costa d&#8217;Avorio. I Giochi sono qualcosa di unico, ora abbiamo una sfida tosta contro la Germania (dopodo- mani: basta un punto per accedere ai quarti, ndr). Dobbiamo restare concentrati. Il gol all&#8217;Arabia Saudita? Pesante piu&#768; che bello. E mi ha fatto piacere ricevere i complimenti via chat dei compagni del Milan. Un affetto sincero. Ecco perche&#769; fremo pensando al rientro in Italia"

"I rigori e Ibra che rientra? La prima scelta tocca a lui. E&#768; un attaccante, ha bisogno di far gol come io di correre. Quindi, se lui vuole batterli, va bene cosi&#768;. Se invece non se la sente, allora non mi tiro indietro...

"Si dice che i calciatori non dovrebbero stare all'Olimpiade? Perche&#769;? Sono felice di parteci- pare ai Giochi, si percepisce la magia dell&#8217;evento. E poi a Milano non ho tempo per vedere altri sport, mentre qui passo le ore a guardare ogni cosa. Il mio preferito resta il basket"

"Allora quando questa elezione a vita? Presto, molto presto. Ma non troppo: voglio andare avanti il piu&#768; possibile nel torneo olimpico. Al termine, il Milan mi avra&#768; per tutto il tempo che vorra&#768;...

*


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Luglio 2021)

Toby rosso nero;2388743 ha scritto:


> Parole importanti di Kessie alla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola il 26 luglio:
> 
> "Sono orgoglioso di aver scelto il Milan e non è mia intenzione andare via. Anzi, voglio restare per sempre.
> Ora i Giochi, ma quando torno dalle Olimpiadi sistemo tutto.
> Voglio solo il Milan, Maldini e Massara conoscono il mio pensiero. Mi piace tanto quando gli ultrà cantano 'un Presidente, c'è solo un Presidente...'. Ecco, io voglio esserlo a vita. Almeno quella calcistica..."



Resta solo da capire se il suo procuratore ha offerte concrete in mano e chiede al milan che pareggi l'offerta.
Un amore insomma condizionato.


----------



## admin (26 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2388791 ha scritto:


> *L'intervista completa:Sono orgoglioso di aver scelto questo club e non e&#768; mia intenzione andare via. Anzi, voglio restare per sempre. Mi piace tanto quando gli ultra&#768; cantano: &#8220;Un Presidente, c&#8217;e&#768; solo un Presidente...&#8221;. Ecco, io voglio es- serlo a vita. Almeno quella calcistica...Voglio il Milan, solo il Milan"
> 
> "Tifosi preoccupati? Capisco, ma devono stare tran- quilli. Io mantengo sempre la parola, dovrebbero conoscermi. Adesso sono qui a Tokyo per ottenere qualcosa d&#8217;importante con il mio Paese, ma appena finita l&#8217;Olimpiade torno a Milano e sistemiamo tutto. Non ci saranno problemi"
> 
> ...



*Postata l'intervista completa. Leggete e quotate dal primo post*


----------



## admin (26 Luglio 2021)

Toby rosso nero;2388743 ha scritto:


> Parole importanti di Kessie alla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola il 26 luglio:
> 
> "Sono orgoglioso di aver scelto il Milan e non è mia intenzione andare via. Anzi, voglio restare per sempre.
> Ora i Giochi, ma quando torno dalle Olimpiadi sistemo tutto.
> ...



.


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Luglio 2021)

Toby rosso nero;2388743 ha scritto:


> Parole importanti di Kessie alla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola il 26 luglio:
> 
> "Sono orgoglioso di aver scelto il Milan e non è mia intenzione andare via. Anzi, voglio restare per sempre.
> Ora i Giochi, ma quando torno dalle Olimpiadi sistemo tutto.
> ...



Più di così che deve dire ?


----------



## Gekyn (26 Luglio 2021)

Super_Lollo;2388798 ha scritto:


> Più di così che deve dire ?



Deve firmare in contratto


----------



## Mika (26 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2388774 ha scritto:


> Le dichiarazioni ufficiali lasciano sempre il tempo che trovano. Pure Donnarumma a chiacchiere si definiva milanista
> 
> Speriamo di chiudere presto questa telenovela



Aspetta, Donnarumma baciava la maglia, diceva "voglio rimanere" ma quando si domandava "Allora rinnovi?" lui rispondeva "Ci pensa Mino". Non si è mai esposto così.


----------



## admin (26 Luglio 2021)

Toby rosso nero;2388743 ha scritto:


> Parole importanti di Kessie alla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola il 26 luglio:
> 
> "Sono orgoglioso di aver scelto il Milan e non è mia intenzione andare via. Anzi, voglio restare per sempre.
> Ora i Giochi, ma quando torno dalle Olimpiadi sistemo tutto.
> ...



*Quotate tutta l'intervista per piacere. Non possiamo ripetere le stesse cose in continuazione. *


----------



## Masanijey (26 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2388791 ha scritto:


> *L'intervista completa:Sono orgoglioso di aver scelto questo club e non e&#768; mia intenzione andare via. Anzi, voglio restare per sempre. Mi piace tanto quando gli ultra&#768; cantano: &#8220;Un Presidente, c&#8217;e&#768; solo un Presidente...&#8221;. Ecco, io voglio es- serlo a vita. Almeno quella calcistica...Voglio il Milan, solo il Milan"
> 
> "Tifosi preoccupati? Capisco, ma devono stare tran- quilli. Io mantengo sempre la parola, dovrebbero conoscermi. Adesso sono qui a Tokyo per ottenere qualcosa d&#8217;importante con il mio Paese, ma appena finita l&#8217;Olimpiade torno a Milano e sistemiamo tutto. Non ci saranno problemi"
> 
> ...



Ma questa intervista si può anche vedere?


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Luglio 2021)

Gekyn;2388801 ha scritto:


> Deve firmare in contratto



Appena torna, sta a Tokyo


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Luglio 2021)

Mika;2388802 ha scritto:


> Aspetta, Donnarumma baciava la maglia, diceva "voglio rimanere" ma quando si domandava "Allora rinnovi?" lui rispondeva "Ci pensa Mino". Non si è mai esposto così.



Donnarumma ne ha dette cosi tante da vincere per distacco il premio giuda 2021 :

-non mi vedo in altro posto che non sia milanello;
-voglio restare;
-decido io;
-decide mino;
-sono tifoso del milan;


----------



## wildfrank (26 Luglio 2021)

Super_Lollo;2388798 ha scritto:


> Più di così che deve dire ?



Lui niente. Speriamo solo che non abbia un procuratore che faccia il padre-padrone come il 99 e decida per lui, ma non mi sembra questo il caso.


----------



## admin (26 Luglio 2021)

Toby rosso nero;2388743 ha scritto:


> Parole importanti di Kessie alla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola il 26 luglio:
> 
> "Sono orgoglioso di aver scelto il Milan e non è mia intenzione andare via. Anzi, voglio restare per sempre.
> Ora i Giochi, ma quando torno dalle Olimpiadi sistemo tutto.
> ...



.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Luglio 2021)

Toby rosso nero;2388743 ha scritto:


> Parole importanti di Kessie alla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola il 26 luglio:
> 
> "Sono orgoglioso di aver scelto il Milan e non è mia intenzione andare via. Anzi, voglio restare per sempre.
> Ora i Giochi, ma quando torno dalle Olimpiadi sistemo tutto.
> ...



Ottima intervista.

L'importante è che alle parole seguano i fatti


----------



## SoloMVB (26 Luglio 2021)

.


----------



## Swaitak (26 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2388791 ha scritto:


> *L'intervista completa:Sono orgoglioso di aver scelto questo club e non e&#768; mia intenzione andare via. Anzi, voglio restare per sempre. Mi piace tanto quando gli ultra&#768; cantano: “Un Presidente, c’e&#768; solo un Presidente...”. Ecco, io voglio es- serlo a vita. Almeno quella calcistica...Voglio il Milan, solo il Milan"
> 
> "Tifosi preoccupati? Capisco, ma devono stare tran- quilli. Io mantengo sempre la parola, dovrebbero conoscermi. Adesso sono qui a Tokyo per ottenere qualcosa d’importante con il mio Paese, ma appena finita l’Olimpiade torno a Milano e sistemiamo tutto. Non ci saranno problemi"
> 
> ...



Non ci deludere Presidente, questa intervista mi è piaciuta


----------



## Route66 (26 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2388791 ha scritto:


> *L'intervista completa:Sono orgoglioso di aver scelto questo club e non e&#768; mia intenzione andare via. Anzi, voglio restare per sempre. Mi piace tanto quando gli ultra&#768; cantano: “Un Presidente, c’e&#768; solo un Presidente...”. Ecco, io voglio es- serlo a vita. Almeno quella calcistica...Voglio il Milan, solo il Milan"
> 
> "Tifosi preoccupati? Capisco, ma devono stare tran- quilli. Io mantengo sempre la parola, dovrebbero conoscermi. Adesso sono qui a Tokyo per ottenere qualcosa d’importante con il mio Paese, ma appena finita l’Olimpiade torno a Milano e sistemiamo tutto. Non ci saranno problemi"
> 
> ...


Ok Franck....la prendiamo per buona.
Adesso passiamo al dunque!!


----------



## Rivera10 (26 Luglio 2021)

Super_Lollo;2388751 ha scritto:


> “È già andato” cit.





Toby rosso nero;2388743 ha scritto:


> Parole importanti di Kessie alla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola il 26 luglio:
> 
> "Sono orgoglioso di aver scelto il Milan e non è mia intenzione andare via. Anzi, voglio restare per sempre.
> Ora i Giochi, ma quando torno dalle Olimpiadi sistemo tutto.
> ...



Direi che queste parole mettono fine alla querelle sulla questione rinnovo e tracciano un solco ideale tra chi al Milan ci tiene e chi tiene solo al portafoglio. 
Mai avuto dubbi sul presidente e sulla volontà societaria di confermarlo.


----------



## Nevergiveup (26 Luglio 2021)

Rivera10;2388841 ha scritto:


> Direi che queste parole mettono fine alla querelle sulla questione rinnovo e tracciano un solco ideale tra chi al Milan ci tiene e chi tiene solo al portafoglio.
> Mai avuto dubbi sul presidente e sulla volontà societaria di confermarlo.



Grazie al cielo il fascino di questa maglia su qualcuno fa ancora effetto, perchè razionalmente parlando un contratto migliore Kessiè non farebbe fatica a trovarlo.

Parole che sanno di candidatura a Capitano del nuovo corso.


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Luglio 2021)

Rivera10;2388841 ha scritto:


> Direi che queste parole mettono fine alla querelle sulla questione rinnovo e tracciano un solco ideale tra chi al Milan ci tiene e chi tiene solo al portafoglio.
> Mai avuto dubbi sul presidente e sulla volontà societaria di confermarlo.



Amen fratello.


----------



## pazzomania (26 Luglio 2021)

Toby rosso nero;2388743 ha scritto:


> Parole importanti di Kessie alla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola il 26 luglio:
> 
> "Sono orgoglioso di aver scelto il Milan e non è mia intenzione andare via. Anzi, voglio restare per sempre.
> Ora i Giochi, ma quando torno dalle Olimpiadi sistemo tutto.
> ...



Buona notizia!

Evidentemente il suo procuratore ha trovato l' accordo e son partite le interviste di amore totale.

Ottimo, felicissimo! Non ci speravo troppo.


----------



## Rivera10 (26 Luglio 2021)

Super_Lollo;2388751 ha scritto:


> “È già andato” cit.





Nevergiveup;2388860 ha scritto:


> Grazie al cielo il fascino di questa maglia su qualcuno fa ancora effetto, perchè razionalmente parlando un contratto migliore Kessiè non farebbe fatica a trovarlo.
> 
> Parole che sanno di candidatura a Capitano del nuovo corso.



Si, Kessie è uno dei candidati alla fascia. Lo spogliatoio si esprimerà su chi sarà più degno di indossarla. La cosa che a me pare evidente è che c'è gente a cui la nostra maglia è entrata dentro e altra gente che, seppur a parole si dichiarava milanista, non si è mai esposta con questa chiarezza e risolutezza. Paradossalmente aver perso Chalanoglu e Dollarumma ha scremato il gruppo da elementi non idonei a farne parte e di tutto ciò sono davvero felice .


----------



## Rivera10 (26 Luglio 2021)

pazzomania;2388874 ha scritto:


> Buona notizia!
> 
> Evidentemente il suo procuratore ha trovato l' accordo e son partite le interviste di amore totale.
> 
> Ottimo, felicissimo! Non ci speravo troppo.



Il suo procuratore è l' elemento di "disturbo" in realtà ma a differenza di altri ominicchi Frank non l' ha usato come parafulmine.


----------



## Gunnar67 (26 Luglio 2021)

Bene, ottima intervista. Ora i rabbini di Wall Street che tengono il Milan sotto sequestro e i loro sostenitori, quelli che vogliono i conti "apposto" e non si preoccupano se l'Inda vince lo scudetto, hanno tutti le spalle al muro. O cacciano 7 milioncini e tengono questo campione, oppure se la fanno sotto e lo perdono a zero: poi pero' gli conviene scappare a Linate di notte e volare via da Milano per non fare più ritorno.


----------



## Mika (26 Luglio 2021)

Gunnar67;2388916 ha scritto:


> Bene, ottima intervista. Ora i rabbini di Wall Street che tengono il Milan sotto sequestro e i loro sostenitori, quelli che vogliono i conti "apposto" e non si preoccupano se l'Inda vince lo scudetto, hanno tutti le spalle al muro. O cacciano 7 milioncini e tengono questo campione, oppure se la fanno sotto e lo perdono a zero: poi pero' gli conviene scappare a Linate di notte e volare via da Milano per non fare più ritorno.



Dubito che devono prendere l'aereo a Linate, Gordon ora è a Londra, Paul è a New York 

PS: sono ironico eh?  Per ridere un poco 

Certo che se dopo questa intervista al ritorno non firma e poi va via a zero batte anche Donnarumma eh?


----------



## Andris (26 Luglio 2021)

Toby rosso nero;2388743 ha scritto:
 

> Parole importanti di Kessie alla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola il 26 luglio:
> 
> "Sono orgoglioso di aver scelto il Milan e non è mia intenzione andare via. Anzi, voglio restare per sempre.
> Ora i Giochi, ma quando torno dalle Olimpiadi sistemo tutto.
> ...



bene, speriamo venga eliminata prima possibile la Costa d'Avorio tanto le vacanze già le hai fatte.
giorno dopo volo diretto Tokyo-Milano e firma contratto


----------



## 7AlePato7 (26 Luglio 2021)

Toby rosso nero;2388743 ha scritto:


> Parole importanti di Kessie alla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola il 26 luglio:
> 
> "Sono orgoglioso di aver scelto il Milan e non è mia intenzione andare via. Anzi, voglio restare per sempre.
> Ora i Giochi, ma quando torno dalle Olimpiadi sistemo tutto.
> ...


Parole che lasciano il tempo che trovano, contano le firme sui contratti, non le chiacchiere. Io credo molto poco alle parole dei giocatori, alla fine a fare la differenza saranno le cifre poste sui contratti.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (26 Luglio 2021)

Finalmente un giocatore che esce allo scoperto, grande Presidente


----------



## pazzomania (26 Luglio 2021)

7AlePato7;2388956 ha scritto:


> Parole che lasciano il tempo che trovano, contano le firme sui contratti, non le chiacchiere. Io credo molto poco alle parole dei giocatori, alla fine a fare la differenza saranno le cifre poste sui contratti.



Ma si infatti.

Ma poi, queste interviste ufficiali sono ultra-pianificate.

Significa che è già tutto fatto, facile parlare adesso.

Il coraggio è parlare cosi quando un rinnovo è in alto mare, quello sarebbe attaccamento.

Comunque grande Franck , sempre stato un suo estimatore, cosi come ho sempre detto che le cifre che chiede non le prendono quasi manco i centrocampisti del Real.

Ma d' altronde, quando arrivi in ritardo sui rinnovi paghi dazio e zitto.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (26 Luglio 2021)

Le sue parole lasciano ben sperare. Avrebbe potuto stare zitto o fare come Calhanoglu, invece si è esposto. Speriamo bene!


----------



## evangel33 (24 Agosto 2021)

24 Agosto. Passato un mese da queste parole. 
Solo per rinfrescare la memoria a qualcuno.


----------



## GP7 (24 Agosto 2021)

evangel33 ha scritto:


> 24 Agosto. Passato un mese da queste parole.
> Solo per rinfrescare la memoria a qualcuno.



rileggerle fa salire il crimine.. verso KK ovviamente


----------



## Tobi (24 Agosto 2021)

sarebbe una beffa epocale dopo quanto detto. Poi ok se gli offrono 3 milioni rispetto ai 2.5..


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (24 Agosto 2021)

questo sta chiedendo 8 milioni, stipendio da super top player. Vorrei anche capire chi veramente gli offre questi soldi. Comunque non capisco cosa faccia ancora a Milanello e perchè abbiamo una società totalmente incapace di rinnovare o monetizzare. In due anni rischiamo di perdere 4 titolari e dilapidare 150 milioni di patrimonio. Surreale


----------

